# Cruisen to Goodrich 2019



## alleyyooper (Aug 3, 2019)

I have filed a complaint with these people for 3 years, told them that this would be our last year of attending the show if they didn't make changes.
This show is just about in our back yard and has a nice collection of diverseity in America's automotive history.

Was very nice to find out that We had finally been listened to, Maybe the food vendors also had some thing to do with it all so since that blasted band shell was gone from the area this year.
Today you could place a order with any of the food venders with out having to put it in writeing since they could not hear you in the past. 

They still need to make more parking for this growing show. they are competeing with another show just 35 miles up the road.

The Tee shirt every one received that registered their car/truck, the fee was $5.00.





Our Southern Neighbour's 1939 Buick, he is in the ball cap talking to the Henery's who own a 1958 Buick special.





The Henerys car.





This is the 1941 Buick Dave brought to the show last year. Our southern Neighbour then also.





1982 Buick Riveria.





The non Buicks at the show.










 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 4, 2019)

1949 Olds rag top for sale if your intrested.










 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 4, 2019)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 4, 2019)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 4, 2019)

Normaly I would not waste time taking a piucture of one of the thousands of 57 chevys. This one how ever is a nice different color and a rug rat hauler to boot.










 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 4, 2019)

A AMC Javlin.




Buick Riviara boat.




The dingy LOL.




A GM mistake to combat the imports. Pontiac Pheionx.









 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 4, 2019)

Took a lot of searching to find the make of this car. A chevy.
















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 4, 2019)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 4, 2019)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 4, 2019)

Buick Estate wagon. a collectors edition.























 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 4, 2019)

Back to the Bricks tune up partys start tomorrow afternoon the 5th. Davison Mi is the first one in 5 other Flint surrounding towns. Then in two weeks it will be the big show back to the bricks.

We will be in St. Johns Mi this up coming Saturday for the mint fest car show.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 4, 2019)

Jan Had her 1985 Buick Regal there but came after I was finished doing pictures.





Jim also had his Model A there again a late comer. told me his A gets 19MPG and will do 60 MPH.





This fellows fully modified for a wheel chair bound driver was there also. I'ver talked to him but don't remember his name. Became crippled in a diveing accdent.






















 Al


----------

